# Old Wood Crate



## JustGlass (Dec 3, 2010)

I found this old winchester ammo box the other day while searching the shops for bottles. It appears to have held BB's. Does anyone know when this box might have been made and if it has any real value? Im not sure if the leather handle is original or put on at a later date. This box is very used and looks older than most wood crates Ive seen.


----------



## JustGlass (Dec 3, 2010)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Dec 3, 2010)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Dec 3, 2010)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Dec 3, 2010)

.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 3, 2010)

A BB cap means Bulletted Breech Cap. That box was most likely 100 boxes of 100 .22 rounds by my est size. I'd guess TOC.


----------



## TJSJHART (Dec 3, 2010)

KOOL LOOKIN BOX...NICE FIND


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Dec 3, 2010)

I'VE HEARD THAT OLD AMMO CRATES ARE WORTH SOME $$$$$.


----------



## Wangan (Dec 3, 2010)

Love the box!That would be a hot item for Winchester fans.I think you are right,the handle may have been added to make a tool box out of it because it already has handles in the sides.I have a small box that held shotgun shells but I cant remember the maker.


----------



## bne74honda (Dec 7, 2010)

Justglass, I LOVE it! If you ever feel the need to rid yourself of it (dirty, nasty lookin' old thing!) let me know. I'd be interested in helping you clean out that trash....

 Brian


----------



## MIdigger (Dec 14, 2010)

The 22 BB cap was the first .22 rimfire and dates to 1845. Probably have to do your homework as to how old the crate is. The only downside is the handle does drop the value because its been altered. That being said, chuck the handle and E-bay it and see what you get! Good luck.


----------



## Wangan (Dec 15, 2010)

The Black Shells,Maurer N.J. and Lowell Mass.-500 all brass 410 shotgun shells


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 15, 2010)

Both those boxes are very cool...Tim,...Izzat yours?...All brass 410 shot shells would be cool....They had a lot of neat old firearm related things back then. I used to have alot of the old paper cartridges, but they looked like they were getting a little "iffy"...Actually shot off a few, just to see...they shot okay, but inconsistently... one would "pop",..the next would really "bang"...they were all the same load.


----------



## Wangan (Dec 15, 2010)

Joe,that is the same box,just the end showed up twice in the collage,one with flash,one without.About the only old ammo I have is a Ted Williams 12 Ga.slug from Sears and an old 7mm Mauser shell I found in our old built in gun cabinet from the farm.


----------



## MIdigger (Dec 15, 2010)

One of the Russian ammo mfg co. makes 410 3" shells in a soft steel hull. I have seen the "collectible" brass hulls in 12ga at the gun shows I used to set up at. Guys usually sell them individually to cartridge case collectors.
 Now if you had some of those 410 brass hulled in full boxes.....now youd have some serious $. Keep looking!


----------

